# More kitchen towels



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Made these for a friend who doesn't like to cook! LOL.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a friend those would be perfect for.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

very nice. Good job.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Those fit me to a T! Wonderful job!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I like the one on the left best!  
Very pretty!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Love< love< love them!!!!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Wish you sold those. I'd definitely be a customer. You do great work.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I agree with Grannygardener. Ever thought of selling some of your creations?


----------



## camsgran (Jun 5, 2013)

I love those! Guess I'd be a customer too. Love the one about cleaning the kitchen.


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

I love them. I have a sister who those would be a perfect gift for! She says she would gladly eat out three times a day.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

All I could say was OH God - I need that towel about making your self at home, for Thursday nite this week !!!! My sister coming would absolutely crack-up !!! Love it !


----------

